# Paketbenachrichtigung Post Service ?



## chum (7 Februar 2011)

Erhalte jeden Tage mehrere eMails, die mich über ein nicht zugestelltes Paket benachrichtigen + der Info, ich kann die Daten / das Label im Attachment mir ansehen.

Nur;
ich habe kein Paket versandt, möchte aber doch wissen um was es sich bei dem Attachment handelt.

Kann mir jemand weitere Info geben ?


----------



## bernhard (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Paketbenachrichtigung Post Service ?*

Dateianhänge in unaufgefordert eintreffenden Mails sind gefährlich.


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Paketbenachrichtigung Post Service ?*



chum schrieb:


> ...Nur;
> ich habe kein Paket versandt, möchte aber doch wissen um was es sich bei dem Attachment handelt...



Genau diese Neugier ist das Einfallstor auf vielen PCs für Trojaner, Malware und das ganze andere virenverseuchte Zeug.
Wenn Du keine Ahnung davon hast wie Du so eine Giftkröte gefahrlos ansehen kannst dann laß die Finger weg und kloppe sie mit spitzen Fingern in die Tonne


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Paketbenachrichtigung Post Service ?*



chum schrieb:


> eMails, die mich über ein nicht zugestelltes Paket benachrichtigen


Nutzt du Packstation von DHL? Wenn nicht, gibt es nur eine Erklärung für solche Mails - da will man dich behumsen (siehe zuvor!)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Februar 2011)

*AW: Paketbenachrichtigung Post Service ?*

Das gehört gelöscht. Wenn die Neugier zu groß ist:

Jottis Malwarescanner

Dann hast Du ganz schnell Klarheit, wenn Du nicht schon schlimmeres angerichtet hast.


----------



## jupp11 (10 April 2021)

frisch aufgelegt als  SMS 








						SMS mit Paketbenachrichtigungslink verursacht massenhafte SMS - RATGEBER INTERNETKRIMINALITÄT
					

Smartphone-Nutzer bekamen SMS mit Link."Ihr Paket wurde verschickt. Bitte überprüfen und akzeptieren Sie es. http://v.....jxgt.duckdns.org"



					www.polizei-praevention.de
				





> SMS mit Paketbenachrichtigungslink verursacht massenhafte SMS   22. Januar 2021
> *Hinweis: Der Artikel wird derzeit ständig mit neuen Erkenntnissen aktualisiert (09.04.2021).*
> Heute erreichten uns von verschiedenen Polizeidienststellen Hinweise auf eine neue/ungewöhnliche Masche.
> Mehrere Smartphone-Nutzer bekamen eine SMS mit einem Link. Der Inhalt der Nachricht war:
> *„Ihr Paket wurde verschickt. Bitte überprüfen und akzeptieren Sie es. http://v…..jxgt.duckdns.org*“


----------



## Hippo (10 April 2021)

Alles kommt wieder - wie die breiten Krawatten 
Wobei - die Lederkrawatten hatten wir schon lange nicht mehr ...


----------



## jupp11 (10 April 2021)

Diesmal mit Sprengstoff im Koffer und ein neues Schlagwort ist geboren *"Smishing" *
https://heise.de/-6010773 


> Betrugsserie per SMS: BSI warnt vor *"Smishing"*-Welle zur Paketverfolgung
> Auf immer mehr Mobiltelefonen gehen SMS etwa zur Sendungsnachverfolgung ein, *über die der Banking-Trojaner FluBot installiert wir*d. Das BSI mahnt zur Vorsicht.


----------



## Marie (12 April 2021)

Oh je, ich kenne mich gar nicht mehr aus, war jahrelang nicht mehr hier. Moin moin und danke Heiko.

Was man tun muss/sollte, wenn man von den Paket-Sms betroffen ist, steht wunderbar beschrieben überall. Leider findet man das allerdings erst, wenn es zu spät ist, denn vorher sucht man nicht nach solchen Betrügereien. 

Habe einen "Spielkameraden" (honi soit qui mal y pense: ich spiele ein Computerspiel mit diesem ) der betroffen ist. Er hat wohl mehrere hundert SMS, die von seinem Handy versendet wurden, gelöscht und dann von Klarmobil eine Rechnung über mehrere zigtausend Euro bekommen, die er natürlich nicht bezahlt. Er hat Strafanzeige laufen und sich einen RA genommen, der zwar strafrechtler ist, aber mit falschem Spezialgebiet. Und das Wichtigste: seine Handynummer wurde von Klarmobil gesperrt und trotz Aufforderung auch durch die Polizei nicht freigegeben. Er braucht aber diese Handynummer geschäftlich dringend, denn die wird automatisch angewählt von seinen Kunden, wenn er angefordert wird. Und dann muss er innerhalb von 4 Stunden bei dem Kunden erscheinen, der ihn aber jetzt gar nicht erreicht.

Hat jemand viele gute Ideen, wie er möglichst rasch Klarmobil zum Herausrücken seiner Handynummer bewegen kann. Ich glaube er ist in solchen Dingen noch recht unbedarft, wird aber hier mitlesen, und sich hoffentlich dann auch selbst äußern, wenn ich ihm den Link schicke.


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2021)

Klarmobil verlangt vermutlich zu Recht die Vergütung der SMS und hat wegen der Nichtzahlung die Nummer gesperrt. Nun wäre es der Job des Anwalts zumindest erstmal in die Richtung zu verhandeln, dass der umstrittene SMS-Verkehr losgelöst von der sonstigen Nutzung des Vertrages/der Nummer bearbeitet wird. Auch wenn in den AGB was anderes steht, ist das eine Verhandlungssache - die SMS-Nutzung, ausgelöst  ohne Absicht des Kunden durch einen Virus steht da vermutlich auch nicht drin.

Die Strafanzeige wegen Computerbetrug ist gut, hat aber nur einen statistischen Wert. Benennung von Aktenzeichen und aufnehmende Dienststelle könnte der Verhandlung dienlich sein.

Da mE niemand wirklich was von den SMS hat, grenzt diese Art der Sabotage schon hart am "groben Unfug".


----------



## Hippo (12 April 2021)

Irgendwie dürfte die einfachste Lösung sein eine neue Nummer zu beschaffen und diese als Zielnummer bei der Stelle einzutragen die die Kundenanrufe/Aufträge weiterleitet.
So wie ich Dich verstanden habe ist die jetzige (Handy)Nummer den Kunden nicht bekannt sondern nur eine Supportnummer die zeitabhängig auf den jeweilig diensthabenden Techniker weiterleitet.

Anderes (aber vergleichbares) Beispiel - meine Festnetz(service)nummer war durch einen bissigen Bagger für eine Woche ausser Betrieb.
Die Weiterleitung aufs Handy war in diesem Fall in der (dann nicht erreichbaren) Firmentelefonanlage geschaltet.
Dann habe ich die Telekom informiert die mir alle Festnetznummern direkt im Amt aufs Handy umgeleitet haben bis das Festnetz der Firma wieder lief.
Und bei Deinem Spezi ginge es noch einfacher - in der Firma eine neue Nummer eintragen - feddisch.
Und dann wenns nicht weitere wichtige Kontakte gibt die auf die Handynummer direkt angewiesen sind die überaus kulante und kundenorientierte Firma Klarmobil beerdigen.


----------



## Marie (12 April 2021)

Hi Hippo, diese Handynummer ist wohl in jedem einzelnen Gerät einprogrammiert beim Kunden, müsste bei jedem einzelnen händisch geändert werden, das ist wohl das Problem. Ein bissel rückständig vielleicht aber ich hab davon nicht wirklich Ahnung. Ist es nicht möglich in solchen Fällen eingehende Anrufe durchzulassen für Klarmobil und nur den Rückruf zu sperren? Dann könnte er doch wenigstens seinen Betrieb weiterführen ohne dass weitere Kosten an Klarmobil entstehen.


----------



## Findersven (12 April 2021)

Marie schrieb:


> Oh je, ich kenne mich gar nicht mehr aus, war jahrelang nicht mehr hier. Moin moin und danke Heiko.
> 
> Was man tun muss/sollte, wenn man von den Paket-Sms betroffen ist, steht wunderbar beschrieben überall. Leider findet man das allerdings erst, wenn es zu spät ist, denn vorher sucht man nicht nach solchen Betrügereien.
> 
> ...


Hallo, Ixch bin derjenige, der in einer Woche 30.000 SMS versendet haben soll.
Ich bin mir fast sicher, das ich den LIink in der SMS nicht geöffnett habe, sondern nur gelöscht.

LG


----------



## Findersven (12 April 2021)

Reducal schrieb:


> Klarmobil verlangt vermutlich zu Recht die Vergütung der SMS und hat wegen der Nichtzahlung die Nummer gesperrt. Nun wäre es der Job des Anwalts zumindest erstmal in die Richtung zu verhandeln, dass der umstrittene SMS-Verkehr losgelöst von der sonstigen Nutzung des Vertrages/der Nummer bearbeitet wird. Auch wenn in den AGB was anderes steht, ist das eine Verhandlungssache - die SMS-Nutzung, ausgelöst  ohne Absicht des Kunden durch einen Virus steht da vermutlich auch nicht drin.
> 
> Die Strafanzeige wegen Computerbetrug ist gut, hat aber nur einen statistischen Wert. Benennung von Aktenzeichen und aufnehmende Dienststelle könnte der Verhandlung dienlich sein.
> 
> Da mE niemand wirklich was von den SMS hat, grenzt diese Art der Sabotage schon hart am "groben Unfug".


Wenn eine Strafanzeige vorliegt, kann keien Geldforderung erfolge, da ja ein juristische Verfahren anhänig ist. die Polizei hat es Klarmobil aucgh so mitgeteilt, das sie die Nummer wieder freischalten müssen. Klarmobil lehnt es aber ab.


----------



## Marie (12 April 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und dann wenns nicht weitere wichtige Kontakte gibt die auf die Handynummer direkt angewiesen sind die überaus kulante und kundenorientierte Firma Klarmobil beerdigen.


Genau, das habe ich ihm auch schon gesagt. Wenn man nach Klarmobil googelt sind die genauso bissig wie dein Bagger. 
Ich hatte übrigens letztes Jahr auch so einen bissigen Bagger. Er hat das Kabel aber nur angeknabbert, so dass die es recht schnell reparieren konnten.


----------



## Findersven (12 April 2021)

Hippo schrieb:


> Irgendwie dürfte die einfachste Lösung sein eine neue Nummer zu beschaffen und diese als Zielnummer bei der Stelle einzutragen die die Kundenanrufe/Aufträge weiterleitet.
> So wie ich Dich verstanden habe ist die jetzige (Handy)Nummer den Kunden nicht bekannt sondern nur eine Supportnummer die zeitabhängig auf den jeweilig diensthabenden Techniker weiterleitet.
> 
> Anderes (aber vergleichbares) Beispiel - meine Festnetz(service)nummer war durch einen bissigen Bagger für eine Woche ausser Betrieb.
> ...


So einfach ist es nicht einfach eine neue Nummer zu haben, da diese Nummer in verschiedenen Sicherheitsanlagen fest einprogrammiert ist.
Eine Anrufweiterleitung wird von Klarmobil bis jetzt abgelehnt


----------



## Hippo (12 April 2021)

Nichts ist in Stein gemeisselt ...


Findersven schrieb:


> Hallo, Ixch bin derjenige, der in einer Woche 30.000 SMS versendet haben soll.
> Ich bin mir fast sicher, das ich den LIink in der SMS nicht geöffnett habe, sondern nur gelöscht.
> 
> LG



Sportlicher Daumen und blitzeschnelle Verbindung ...
Dann hättest Du eine Woche lang ohne Pause alle 20,16 sec eine SMS absenden müssen.

Zu Klarmobil - da könnte es Dein Anwalt mit einem Antrag auf einstweilige Verfügung versuchen


----------



## Reducal (13 April 2021)

Findersven schrieb:


> Wenn eine Strafanzeige vorliegt, kann keien Geldforderung erfolge, da ja ein juristische Verfahren anhänig ist. die Polizei hat es Klarmobil aucgh so mitgeteilt, das sie die Nummer wieder freischalten müssen. Klarmobil lehnt es aber ab.


Das ist falsch! Eine Strafanzeige setzt doch keine zivile Forderung aus, wo kämen wir denn damit hin? Diese Information entbehrt jeder Grundlage. Die Mitteilung der Polizei kann gern beim Empfänger zur Kenntnis genommen werden, eine Weisungsbefügnis liegt hier jedoch nicht vor.

Richtig wäre, dass wenn gegen jemand ein Strafverfahren anhängig ist, das zivile Verfahren in derselben Sache zurückgestellt wird. Aber das hat mit einem Forderungsmanagement in einer Vertragsangelegenheit nichts zu tun.


----------

